# Can cats eat dog treats?



## bugmankeith (Sep 21, 2006)

I brought dog treats for my roaches for extra nutrition, but there are so many treats, I know i'll never finish them off feeding them to roaches, and I dont know anyone with dogs to give them to, it would be a waste to throw the excess out.

If I break the treats into smaller chunks, can I give a few to my cats, I can even soften in with water if I must.

The brand is Milk Bone.

Here are the main ingredients.

wheat flour
beef meal and beef bone meal
cooked bone marrow
poultry by products
beef fat
salt
dried yeast
cornstarch


----------



## Tcrazy (Sep 21, 2006)

a little bit should not harm them, my two cats sneak in and eat some of my dogs food. and i ask the vet about that and she told me not on a daily basies to much can cause some bloating and diarrea. thats all she said


----------



## bugmankeith (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok, if I give them I wont give alot, just one or two, they are small.


----------



## Scorp guy (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds fine   i've done it before lol..... just ebs ure not to feed cat food to dogs...our vet,, as well as pet stores says liver disease, and over internal problems can likely happen.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Sep 22, 2006)

Thing is, cats and dogs have a very different diet and both need their own to stay healthy. If I remember correctly cat's need more protein and egg white amongs others. Given doog food long enough I could even imagine a cat could die from it.


----------



## ErikH (Sep 22, 2006)

I know my dog gets diarrhea if she eats cat food.  I've never seen my cats go after the dog food or her treats, however.


----------



## kraken (Sep 22, 2006)

Heck they should be fine,I have ate milkbones myself before(on several bets)!


----------



## bugmankeith (Sep 22, 2006)

My cats wont eat them anyway, oh well, the roaches love em though. 

I tried a piece, they taste like sugar cookie/rice cake mix.

I would eat them over meatloaf and onions,lol.


----------

